# Lace bobbin Advice



## Hudson Carpentry (4 May 2011)

I have been asked if I can do them. The answer is yes. However .....

I know nothing about these. Is the size 100mm (4") x 7-10mm correct?
Which wood would be best?
Finish?
Priceing - Now I have looked and seen at most £1.80 for a decent wood. I worked out that each one would take me around 5mins which for my hourly rate works out to £1.88 before materials. Would £2.40 be a reasonable price, considering there bespoke?
How many would they normally want?
Is there anything else I need to consider or do to make them, I see them as a spindle with an area for the lace to be span around?

Thank you. Ill even take the time to take photo's :lol:


----------



## Blister (4 May 2011)

HC

Have a look here 

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=lace+b ... 5&bih=1051

:mrgreen:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (4 May 2011)

Thanks Blister.

I did the very same search before I posted. I didn't gather any useful information as to my questions above.


----------



## henton49er (4 May 2011)

Have you looked at the book "Turning Lace Bobbins" by Dave Springett ?? (available on a well known internet auction site). This says "Avoid open grained woods such as oak and ash." It goes no to say that garden shrubs such as mahonia and berberis are good as are damson, plum, lilac, hawthorn, laburnum and privet. Bone, horn and antler can also be used!!

SWMBO, who does lace making, says that a minimum of 12 bobbins is needed to start on lace making; the maximum number could be 50 or more (up to 100 !!!) depending upon the complexity of the lace article being made.

Hope this helps,

Regards,

Mike


----------



## loftyhermes (4 May 2011)

The ones I make for the wife are 4" to 4 1/2" long and 1/4" in dia. with the neck at the top (where the thread is wound) 1" long and 1/8th in dia. Don't forget to put a hole (I use a 1mm bit) at the bottom so it can be spangled. As to how many well it can be anything from a pair to hundreds, the wife has nearly two hundred at the moment. Any close grained hardwood would be suitable, from the exotics to wood from the garden, especially fruit wood like apple plum, pear, etc. also hawthorn, yew, lilac, holly etc. and many others as long as they are seasoned. Another good booklet to read if you can find a copy is Turning a Bobbin by David Francis.


----------



## Jonzjob (4 May 2011)

This looks qute interesting?

http://www.angelfire.com/d20/mikesbobbins/birth.html

Some nice turning and the same lathe as me 8) 8)


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (4 May 2011)

Thank you.

Thats everything covered other then my price?


----------



## Bodrighy (4 May 2011)

Lace bobbins come in many shapes and sizes so make sure you check which type they want. Also if they intend to use spangles with them. Price is usually between £2 - £3.00 each though if I am asked to do a batch of a dozen I'll do them for £20. You can use pretty much any wood or bone, antler etc as they have very little tension and are mainly to weight the lace yarn 

Hope this helps

Pete


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (4 May 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Richard Findley (4 May 2011)

Hi HC

I was asked to make a load a while ago. I was using Ebony and Maple. The one's the client was after were particularly skinny ones which she was to decorate after turning. My issue was the price she wanted to pay really wasn't worth doing. With all breakages (which you'll need to factor in if you are making delicate ones) I could make 10 good ones an hour, and so £1.20 each, when I'm supplying the wood as well, really isn't worth it for me.

I hate it when things like that come down to money because she was a nice lady and it would have been regular work but I needed to double the price or the output... and I couldn't see that happening.

Enjoy doing it if you can, I found them very frustrating !!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Mike Wingate (4 May 2011)

I have made plenty. The turning and polishing is no problem, but fitting the spangles was. I toured charity shops and car boots buying necklaces for the beads. I used fishing line for mounting the spangles, a double loop with tint knots. Labourious !


----------



## SVB (4 May 2011)

Hi HC,

I am not sure if this job has the margin for any tooling but I notice several firms list 'Lace Bobbin' drives that will be useful to keep the speed up and preserve your knuckles!

I guess it is not beyond possibility to make somthing as per this piccy of a bought and made version:







As others have said, I can't see you retiring on this job alone but could be a useful in to other commission work?

Best of luck,

Simon


----------



## Bodrighy (4 May 2011)

Richard Findley":ivqheu5v said:


> Hi HC
> 
> I was asked to make a load a while ago. I was using Ebony and Maple. The one's the client was after were particularly skinny ones which she was to decorate after turning. My issue was the price she wanted to pay really wasn't worth doing. With all breakages (which you'll need to factor in if you are making delicate ones) I could make 10 good ones an hour, and so £1.20 each, when I'm supplying the wood as well, really isn't worth it for me.
> 
> ...


When people want blanks to decorate themselves why do they always seem to think that you should halve the price? I have had that with bowls and platters for people to pyrograph. The amount of work involved in polishing is minimal and yet people seem to think it should be a lot less cost. The cost of a blank should be pretty much the same as an unfinished one. IMHO

I have a homemade wooden chuck with a jubilee clip I use. Quick and easy to knock them out if they are basic ones. The spangles I leave for the customer to do themselves and just drill the hole for them. 

Pete


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (5 May 2011)

Thank you all. Great advice. What is the spangle thing all about?


----------



## Bodrighy (5 May 2011)

Some bobbins have rings on the bottom with beads, partly decorative and partly to add extra weight to the bobbin like these




Mostly used on the Midlands bobbins. 

Pete


----------



## henton49er (5 May 2011)

The spangles are weights attached to each bobbin. The weights are adjusted according to what is being made by the lacemaker, so the spangles are either detachable or the lacemaker has large numbers of bobbins with a variety of spangle weights (they effectively provide the tension to the lace as it is being made). As the bobbin maker, all you need to be concerned with is the hole through which the lacemaker can insert the appropriate spangle (unless of course your client supplies you with the relevant spangles for their work).

Mike.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (5 May 2011)

I see. Do I need a slit at the top to hold the lace thread?


----------



## Bodrighy (5 May 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":3fe87twv said:


> I see. Do I need a slit at the top to hold the lace thread?



Not unless they ask for it, usually they just fix the thread with a half hitch IME. The thread is very fine so if they want one they can do it easily themselves with a sharp knife. 

If you are doing a load fr one person it's worth checking with them as if they like your work, lacemakers tend to have loads and will collect them of they are unusual or different. 

Pete


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (5 May 2011)

Thank you. I may make some just for the experience. I can see the person that asked being one of them "just enquiring" types.


----------



## Sasha wilson-warner (22 Sep 2019)

The beads are for more than adding weight. Bobbins are used in pairs and the beads help identify which bobbin is paired with which. I’ve had a play with the craft and can’t believe the speed that some people can achieve without making knots or loosing track of their pattern.


----------

